# Hearse rental?



## Skullea (Sep 1, 2009)

Just starting to plan our Vampire Funeral theme this year, and I'm wondering... Is it possible to rent a hearse for an evening? 

I'd love to have this in the driveway when guests arrive, in front of my garage-door-turned-wall-crypt. 

Have any of you done this? Where do you rent from...a funeral home? What's the cost?


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

For a funeral a hearse costs $350.00 The only place I know of to get one is a funeral home. The only reason I know the price is that I just finished planning my brother-in-law's funeral. If I were you, I'd have the exact time and date that you need it, and see what a local funeral home says about it. These vehicles cost a lot of money, so don't be surprised if they say no, I'd look for an older home, and see if they have an older hearse they don'y use much anymore, they may rent it out to you.


----------



## Skullea (Sep 1, 2009)

partsman, SO incredibly sorry to hear this about your brother-in-law! I so appreciate you took the time to reply - this is very helpful.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'd just google "hearse rental" in your area & see what pops up. A lot of private owners of hearses may rent theirs out & some have more than one.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Not sure i am lucky and have 3 friends with them. My son did have one till he totaled it  but so thank full he was ok


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Saki.Girl said:


> Not sure i am lucky and have 3 friends with them. My son did have one till he totaled it  but so thank full he was ok


YIKS glad to hear he was ok... 

We purchased ours when the 3 person within out little haunt circle to own it after it's retirement, needed money more then a hearse. We've driven her free to friends homes for Halloween when we're not in need ourselves. Not sure if there is a hearse club in your area. I can only think of the Coffin Cruisers in Portland, OR still being active. Or at least they were.A Haunt circle friend of ours in years past would get one or two of them to come for a couple of hours and park in front of her house. They have a facebook page they might be able to point you in the direction of someone who will rent to you or just park while they partied with you.


----------



## lyndam (Jan 17, 2019)

*I built a hearse*



Skullea said:


> Just starting to plan our Vampire Funeral theme this year, and I'm wondering... Is it possible to rent a hearse for an evening?
> 
> I'd love to have this in the driveway when guests arrive, in front of my garage-door-turned-wall-crypt.
> 
> Have any of you done this? Where do you rent from...a funeral home? What's the cost?


I built a life size hearse tow years ago, my son got it last year. I had the life size skeleton horse from home depot , so we had to have a hearse right?






took about a month, and I shamelessly copied ideas from several other folks post! I love Halloween.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Ahhh I wanted to do this when we did our gothic graveyard theme. I tried calling around to several funeral homes but none would rent to me.


----------



## Hoosier Girl (Sep 7, 2017)

Skullea said:


> Just starting to plan our Vampire Funeral theme this year, and I'm wondering... Is it possible to rent a hearse for an evening?
> 
> I'd love to have this in the driveway when guests arrive, in front of my garage-door-turned-wall-crypt.
> 
> Have any of you done this? Where do you rent from...a funeral home? What's the cost?


I've hired hearses form a hearse club before for an event. I am a volunteer with a not-for-profit that puts on family events. Clubs are usually collectors who like to show off their cars for events. Check facebook for hearse clubs in your area. They are not cheap. I'm in the Chicago area and there are several clubs that are available. They book fast so best to do it now. We just booked the same club we had last year this February for our October 5 event.


----------

